# Feliz cumpleaños Jaén!!



## turi

Me ha dicho un pajarito que cumples años...

Por si acaso es verdad, te voy a felicitar, aunque digo yo que en la foto que tienes en tu avatar no pareces haber envejecido mucho...

¡¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS ALBERTO!!

He contratado un servicio de catering para que te lo pases muy bien, ya que sé que no has tenido tiempo de organizar nada!!

Ahora viene el servicio!

Espero que sea de tu agrado!!!

Un abrazo amigo!!

Juan


----------



## Tampiqueña

* ¡Felicidades Ranita! *​ 
Mauricioooooooooooooooooo ¿dóndes andas metido chamaco? Mmmmm Creo que prefiero no saberlo . Me late que redacté mal la pregunta...va de nuez:​ 
¿Estás muy ocupado? ​ 
Espero que pases por aquí muy pronto, se te extraña un montón. Y también deseo que pases un cumpleaños increíble, rodeado de cariño y con una felicidad desbordante.​ 
Un titipuchal de abrazos,
Tampi​ 
P.D. Si necesitas a alguien que salga del pastel, hay una candidata muuuy interesada (tantos años de noviazgo le confieren algunos derechos )​


----------



## Kibramoa

Croac, croac, croac.
Muchas felicidades a la *Ranita* más inteligente del ejido.
Supongo que estás muy, muy, muy, pero muy ocupado festejando.
*Feliz Cumpleaños.
Un fuerte abrazo desde este lado de la charca.*

​


----------



## Metztli

*Rano Querido!!!* No sé cuando vengas a ver tu fiesta, pero aquí están mis mejores deseos en un abrazo grande y fuerte.


*F E L I C I D A D E S, Ranito Jaen!!!*​ 

Mira lo que me encontré para que, un día como hoy, recuerdes otros tiempos.


----------



## alacant

Happy Birthday Alberto​ 
My favourite frog in all the world!​ 
Hope you are celebrating in style in your pond.​ 
Abrazotes and fly high! Fly very high!​ 
As high as you can!​ 
ala​


----------



## Antpax

Muchas Felicidades campeón ¡qué cumplas muchos más y que nosostros lo veamos! ¿por dónde te metes últimamente? Se te echa de menos.

Para seguir con la costumbre, allá va una cervecita.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## speedier

*A belated birthday wish from Wales Ranita.*

*Here's hoping that you had a great time on your birthday,*

*just like these two seem to be having* 

They’re *dancing!*

*All the best Amigo!*​


----------



## SDLX Master

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Vampiro

*Hoje é o aniversário de nosso amigo Ranomán..*
*Eu desejo toda a felicidade que você merece.*
*Um forte abraço.*

*Vampirinho tomando caipirinha.*
*_*


----------



## Rayines

*¡¡MUY FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS!!
(y también te esperamos por Buenos Aires)

*​


----------



## romarsan

*Feliz cumpleaños Ranita*

*¿Nos invitas a tu charca a celebrarlo contigo?*

*Un abrazo xiquet*


----------



## Aserolf

¡FELIZ CUMPLEAÑOS A UN FORERO TAN AMABLE Y ESPECIAL!

Espero que pases un día espectacular!

Un cariñoso saludo hasta el hermoso Brasil.​


----------



## UVA-Q

Ranaaaaaaaaaa  espero que la hayas pasado maravillosamente, con un rico tequila para no extra;ar esta tierra tan linda.


Te mando muchos abrazos


----------



## chics

Feliz cumple


----------



## Tezzaluna

*♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪​* *​♫ ♪   Happy Birthday to you!   ♪ ♫​♫ ♪   Happy Birthday to you.!   ♪ ♫​♫ ♪   Happy Birthday Al-Ranito…♪♫​♫ ♪   Happy Birthday to you!   ♪ ♫​ ​*♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ *♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪ ♫♪​​Saludos,​​TezzaLuna​


----------



## Mirlo

Es costumbre mía llegar tarde,
 pero llego.
Espero que hayas tenido un :
"Muy feliz cumpleaños"...​ 
Saludos, ​


----------

